# Autoglym lifeshine



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all, we have just bought an 09 plate red Ford Focus and it has an a Autoglym lifeshine sticker on the windscreen, the car is a fabulous glossy red and in great condition so can only assume it has been treated at some point in its life, anyone know anything about the lifeshine treatment? I have read a few bits online but wondered if anyone had first hand experience of it and how best to continue protecting the car, I am guessing I just need to iron tar, Polish and wax as usual?

Any advice muchly appreciated:thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Lifeshine is essentially a lsp imo
So ****ing in will actually remove it.

Start a fresh, get all the old products of then the usual clean, de tar etc and LSP of your choice


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Usually applied by the dealer as an option from new. General perception is over priced and under performing, although often down to poor application. Definitely doesn't last 6 years no matter how it was applied so if your car did have it, its not there any more and is not something you need to be concerned with.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I have had it on previous cars, decided I would have ago myself this time so bought a kit and joined Dw. I did use the kit and the car looked good but it is nothing more than a good clean and protect, if done right you would probably get 6 months or so. The whole dealer thing is lArgely a scam. You car will be shiny as the dealer has lavished fillers and chemicals on it to make it look good. Couple of months you will see the real finish. Read up on here and you can have it looking 10 times better with the same AG products.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Think the biggest problem with Gard X, Lifeshine and Supaguard is crappy dealer application, never lasts and it's rarely done properly....they have a set amount of cars to get done but I have had Gard x and Supaguard and been dissappointed by both (for free so no harm no foul)


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Found Autoglym Lifeshine disappointing didn't seem to last long, as stated could do just as good a job with products you already have.
:thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Thought this might be the case, gonna stick with my usual routine then, I've got some BH double speed wax to try on mine so will do the new one wth that after the usual prep procedures clay mitt etc.

Thanks for the input people :thumb:


----------



## jeff C50 (Feb 1, 2015)

had lifeshine applied by an Audi dealer 3 years ago,big mistake as it didn't last long and although looked good initially on closer inspection it clearly hadn't been applied correctly.Best decision I ever made 6 months later was to go to Shaun at North East Car Care who did an incredible job!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

leehob said:


> Hi all, we have just bought an 09 plate red Ford Focus and it has an a Autoglym lifeshine sticker on the windscreen, the car is a fabulous glossy red and in great condition so can only assume it has been treated at some point in its life, anyone know anything about the lifeshine treatment? I have read a few bits online but wondered if anyone had first hand experience of it and how best to continue protecting the car, I am guessing I just need to iron tar, Polish and wax as usual?
> 
> Any advice muchly appreciated:thumb:


Hi leehob,

Great to hear the car is looking great, LifeShine does give cars an excellent start in life. As others have said, the products are only as good as the person applying them and that is why we make sure we get round to each LifeShine dealer and show them how to prepare the cars and apply the products properly.

The care instructions for LifeShine are pretty simple, generally it is ensuring that the car is washed regularly to remove dirt and contaminants from the LifeShine protected surfaces. Whilst it is very durable, it won't stand up to repeated applications of solvent based tar removers or heavy compounding. Best to stick to a pH neutral shampoo where possible, like Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo or Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner.

We test the LifeShine product with our existing products so we know what can and can't be used together. For example, you can use Aqua Wax or HD Wax over for further protection if you like

Provided the simple care instructions are kept up, the car will remain under warranty, then if the LifeShine product fails at something it said it will do, we get involved at head office on the warranty side of things. That may be recommending a product that has already been provided to you in your care pack, or maybe sending one of our Technical Service Specialists to rectify the problem and reapply LifeShine to your car.

Unfortunately the warranty is not transferable between owners, and only applies to the owner that has the LifeShine applied, so some of the above is just there for your information.


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

Autoglym from the short amount of time I have been on this forum my opinion is that your customer service is incredible. That's one reason I buy your products.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Autoglym said:


> Hi leehob,
> 
> Great to hear the car is looking great, LifeShine does give cars an excellent start in life. As others have said, the products are only as good as the person applying them and that is why we make sure we get round to each LifeShine dealer and show them how to prepare the cars and apply the products properly.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the reply, planning to de tar, de iron, clay, polish and wax this weekend, although the car looks good already I want to know it's been Done properly and protected for the summer:thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

smw said:


> Autoglym from the short amount of time I have been on this forum my opinion is that your customer service is incredible. That's one reason I buy your products.


:thumb: That is great to hear, it is something we really care about, the team will be delighted to read that.



leehob said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply, planning to de tar, de iron, clay, polish and wax this weekend, although the car looks good already I want to know it's been Done properly and protected for the summer:thumb:


Cool, any more info you need, we will help if we can.


----------

